# UP smelt run



## tbbassdaddy

christophermpollard said:


> ... confirmed reports of smelt in the Carp River... they are starting their run!


 

So is it too forward to ask how you confirm smelt runs without a net?!?! :smile-mad :16suspect
tb


----------



## christophermpollard

I never said i was the one who was dipping, i got this information from a friend who lives near the river.


----------



## pink_in_the_gills

there are still rivers to catch massive loads of smelt. The last few years we have started and quit in about an hour of dipping. Unfortunately, these rivers are fairly hard to get to (must have four wheeler) and are not in the U.S.


----------



## SoggyPaws

Nothing running on the eastern end of the U.P. yet. When My kids tell me they are running, i'll let you guys know.


----------



## uptracker

Went down to "that spot" today. There were about 8 people camped in a camper where they shouldn't be. The kid said, "We're smelt dipping." Didn't bother to ask if they were Native or not. Anyhow, they didn't get any last night.

Water temp was 36 at about 4:30 pm.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

uptracker said:


> Water temp was 36 at about 4:30 pm.


Typically you want to look for about 42-44ish degrees right? I have a trip planned this year. We are going either the first or second weekend in April but it's going to be sort of on call depending on what's happening with the weather and temps.


----------



## uptracker

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Typically you want to look for about 42-44ish degrees right?


Yes


----------



## yooper357

if yas can wait till the first... get out there, should be good thru the weekend. thats all im gonna say


----------



## UP2IT

Any more info on the smelt action.


----------



## Iceman_101

I know some guys are only getting a few a nite and they are staying out till 5am. I think the big run will be this week, at least thats what i am hoping will happen!!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes

THe local smelt spots in the UP produced few smelt over the weekend. Suckers are starting and so are the peepers so the sign is good. I would say about mid week.


----------



## codybear

Its suppose to rain for like 2 days straight starting tomorrow, would that be a benifit?

CB


----------



## Robert Holmes

Like most fish, they will come in when they are good and ready to. You just have to be there at the right time and place when they do come in. The steelhead have not come in in good numbers yet either. The suckers are just starting to show up a little. I think that a warm rain would help things alot. I am guessing probably mid week to this weekend, I would bank on this weekend for Huron streams in the UP


----------



## wdf73

Just spent a couple of days in the eastern UP. Steelhead were in the deep holes and would hit on small bags of steelhead spawn-if they felt like it!
Fished half a day Thursday and landed 4. Also fished a few hours Friday evening and had 1 hookup; 0 landed.


----------



## Falesy

They are just starting on this end, I got around 100 last night but it was hunting them down 1 by 1, none of the big "spawners" either. Just good size for bait.:lol:, there not starting everywhere yet, just a few select spots but activity is picking up in general.


----------



## jason13176

anyone know if the rain brought the smelt in last night on the river just above the mack.bridge.


----------



## UPHAWKEYE

jason13176 said:


> anyone know if the rain brought the smelt in last night on the river just above the mack.bridge.



What rain? Looks like white crap too me. Ya think that might put the breaks on a run right now?


----------



## Iceman_101

It might but as soon as it comes off it might get them running again. But tell u the truth i think the runs are over for the year!!!! sorry to say it guys. I have heard rumors that the carp ran when the ice was going out. and the superior side has been running for the last 3 weeks and that is coming to a halt. But i could be wrong. I do know one thing is that i am going to be steelie fishing from here till the end of school.


----------



## uptracker




----------



## tjays

Hey thats not a smelt net.




uptracker said:


>


----------

